
Show HN: I recently launched instaaa.com and have made $12K in sales - dungeonndrags
http://indiehackers.com/forum/post/-KwtaxLQbDl72woafuu0
======
middle1
I am happy and sad because so many copycats already submitting similar ideas
into PH.

~~~
Rainymood
Why is this a bad thing?

If someone is offering the same service competition will drive down the cost.
Nothing is sacred. Everything can be copied (and will be!)

~~~
middle1
yes, that's true again!

------
Rainymood
Now the question is, did this person submit this post through instaaa? ;)

------
andreyazimov
Nice, congrats!!!

